# Are Jessem and Kreg router lifts the same?



## Waldog (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a Jessem Mast-R-Lift II and need a "Universal" 1 3/8" ring insert to use with a Leigh RTJ-400 dovetail jig. Does anyone know if Jessem and Kreg or ANY OTHER router table insert rings are interchangeable with the Jessem lift? I can order from directly from Jessem but, since I'm located in the USA Jessem is CAN, shipping is TWICE the cost of the ring.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forums
There are companies in the USA that sell Jessem parts. Rockler tools is one that does
Check amazon they sell all kinds Jessem product’s


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You may find that a set of blank rings would be cheaper and cut it to the needed size or get a set that would give you a few duplicates that again can be altered to custom sizes..


----------



## Waldog (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you for the nice welcome!! I have checked on-line USA stores and Amazon. The ones that I found carry "sets" of Jessem rings that are around $50. I already have that set. What I need is the "universal" 1 3/8" ring that allows a Porter Cable style bushing to attache to the ring. It's the same style bushing that attaches to the a standard router base except, the bushing attaches to the router table lift ring insert.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I check Jessem site they show one $9.99 plus shipping $15.00
Here the site








1-3/8" Insert Ring (for Template Guide Bushing)


Description 1-3/8" Insert Ring (With counter bored hole for use with standard template guide bushings and the RTJ400 Router Table Dovetail Jig) WARNING - Cancer and reproductive harm. For more information please click: JessEm Prop65 Warnings or Check our other products




jessem.com





FOLLOW THE LINK YOU CAN get IN USA DELIVERED FOR ABOUT $25.00


----------



## Nick2727 (Aug 13, 2020)

Just so you know. I live in Canada, I went through the process of putting in address to get the shipping charge, the $11.99 cad insert was going to be $34.17 shipped to my door. 

Depending on how bad you want it, might just have to pay. Doesn't appaer to be available anywhere else.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

But then again I'd go this route https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...qeBAe7b8fIId2jtP--kN6h6Imv4n9fsBoCH6IQAvD_BwE with free shipping......


----------

